# Jack Dempsey with Africans?



## zachgomo (Jun 14, 2012)

So as in my other posts, the cichlids i currently have are a pearl cichlid, jewel cichlid, a peacock, blue cobalt, male kenyi, a yellow tail acei, and a greshakei. Ever since the rusted cichlid got picked on to the point of death, they have all got along fine. I've added a lot more hiding places and some plants. Petsmart had a sale on jd's for only $2.50! They all looked in really good condition and the one i liked was around 3-4 inches, so around the same general size of my cichlids in the 55g. I did my research and found that some people have had success with this combo so i decided to give it a try. I've always been the type of person to go around my lfs suggestions of tank mates and have always succeeded. He is getting along great with all my cichlids even playing with them. No fin nips or anything. I understand jd's get huge and im willing to trade him or all my other cichlids to my lfs, depending on which i decide i like better , for store credit if tank size becomes an issue. I would love to know your guys opinions on this!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The posts I have seen about mixing were reporting problems. But if you have advisors who know how to do it and succeed, go with what they tell you. opcorn:


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a 10" male JD in with my peacocks and haps for over a year and a half with no problems. They are all in a 220 gallon so maybe the size has something to do with it. I have never seem my Jack bother or chase any of my africans.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> The posts I have seen about mixing were reporting problems. But if you have advisors who know how to do it and succeed, go with what they tell you. opcorn:


Yep....I know of some that works but not usually in a tank with tankmates such as kenyi in a 55g. Make work for a while but long term there is no telling.


----------



## zachgomo (Jun 14, 2012)

That's what i figured. He is still getting along very well but I monitor their activity heavily. If I see problems occuring in the future again I will trade in either the JD or all the others for store credit at my LFS. I know the staff/owners very well, I usually trade in fry for store credit and they give me good discounts on cichlids when i buy more than 1. So again, if it's not working out, I always have a backup plan :thumb:


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jul 31, 2012)

*** had one with 2 pseudos and a yellow lab for a few months now. I have had no problems, the Jack is about an inch and a half bigger than the rest so they seem to stay out of his way.

I will be either upgrading to a much larger tank or trading him to my brother's tank as he grows though...


----------



## mabirchell (Jul 10, 2012)

I've got a jack and a green terror in my African tank. The jd and terror where the first fish in and I didn't add the Africans till they where around 4 inches. So far a year and a half later things are still good. Jd is 6-7 inches and the mbuna ate full grown with no problems. The jd is king if the tank, and everyone is happy. The gt is getting a new home, she can't hold her own with the jack. I've just added a fryeri and I plan to add a few more haps later. All is well


----------

